# can root tabs cause water cloudy or ferts



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Is it a white cloudy? Could be a bacterial bloom, otherwise I've seen root tabs create an ammonia spike, so it's a possibility I suppose..


----------



## fern09 (Aug 30, 2010)

yes its white cloudy....
ammonia spike? i'vn't tested yet....





HolyAngel said:


> Is it a white cloudy? Could be a bacterial bloom, otherwise I've seen root tabs create an ammonia spike, so it's a possibility I suppose..


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

never really seen root tab causing white cloudy water, but its very common on new setup.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Ok, if it's white cloudy that's most likely a bacterial bloom and normal on a new tank ^^

It'll go away after a couple days


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

What kind of tabs did you use? I've had this happen with cheap tabs but not with Seachem Flourish tabs. The root tabs that are brittle and break easy did this to my tank. The Seachem tabs are rock hard and did not affect my water at all.


----------



## fern09 (Aug 30, 2010)

If ur root tab did then how u fixed it

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fern09 (Aug 30, 2010)

Eventhough 5 months old





HolyAngel said:


> Ok, if it's white cloudy that's most likely a bacterial bloom and normal on a new tank ^^
> 
> It'll go away after a couple days




Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

5 months old set up is a little past 'new tank cloudiness'. 

It might be the ferts. Either the root tabs or the others, or a combination. 

Here is a simple test:
Run three glasses of water. 
Put a tiny piece of root tab in one glass. (A few crumbs from the package is fine)
Put a small dose of the water column ferts in the second glass.
Put both products in the 3rd glass. 
Stir the water in the glasses daily.


----------



## fern09 (Aug 30, 2010)

if so what would you conclude for the solution of all ur tests performed.
would be glad to hear.

thanks



Diana said:


> 5 months old set up is a little past 'new tank cloudiness'.
> 
> It might be the ferts. Either the root tabs or the others, or a combination.
> 
> ...


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Only experiencing white water twice I cleared it up both times in 2 day's with a UV sterilizer. Sometimes dosing I'll see a slight clouding that disappears within hours but this was persistent for over a month the first time. Without changing anything else the UV cleared it and I never determined what the cause was (just happy to be over it). 

* I only use the UV units when adding new fish into quarantine or when trying to clear up some issue either animal health or water quality. 
HTH


----------

